# Sync Ipad 4 et Iphone 4S



## GrimmJow (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un Iphone 4S, je viens d'acquérir l'Ipad 4, et dans tout ce que m'a dit le vendeur, il y a une chose que je n'ai pas encore réussi à appliquer ou alors je n'ai pas compris.

L'Ipad est configuré et j'ai tout synchronisé depuis la sauvegarde Icloud, donc les 2 appareils sont maintenant à l'identique.

Seulement sur l'Ipad j'ai téléchargé en plus l'app Skype (pour Ipad).
Donc je suppose qu'elle ne se retrouve pas sur l'iphone puisque c'est une version Ipad.
Ma question est donc (oui je préfère me renseigner avant de tester) :
Si je télécharge une app commune aux 2 appareils ou une version Iphone sur l'Ipad : va-t-elle se télécharger simultanément sur l'Iphone ?

Ou faut-il faire une autre manipulation ?

De manière plus générale, y a-t-il un moyen pour que les 2 appareils se tiennent à jour pour être à l'identique ?

Une dernière question, un peu plus pointilleuse : grand fan d'angry birds, à part en passant par une restauration de sauvegarde par Icloud (ce qui est embêtant puisqu'il faut sauvegarder un appareil puis ré-initialiser l'autre via cette nouvelle sauvegarde...), les scores ne se synchronisent pas.
J'ai entendu dire que Rovio travaillerai sur un système de synchronisation, est-ce vrai ? Si oui, qu'en est-il du projet ?
Si non, y a-t-il un autre moyen ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2013)

Pour la deuxième question, rares sont les jeux qui synchronisent leurs scores, état d'avancement, etc... C'est nul, je suis bien d'accord. Pour Angry bird, aucune idée.

Pour la première question : pour qu'un iDevice télécharge automatiquement ce que tu as téléchargé sur un autre ou sur ton mac (musique, applications, livres), il faut aller dans Réglages -> iTunes Store/App Store puis activer les options idoines (j'ai appris des mots savants en faisant les devoirs des gamins, alors j'en profite pour les caser ; c'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut).

Si t'as besoin de précisions ou de photos, hésite pas.


----------

